# Command &amp; Conquer is Back - Remasters vom ersten Teil und dem ersten Alarmstufe Rot wurde angekündigt



## LOX-TT (14. November 2018)

*Command & Conquer is Back - Remasters vom ersten Teil und dem ersten Alarmstufe Rot wurde angekündigt*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sK9QI_hC5Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Wehe ihr verkackt das EA


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2018)

Ich würde EA zutrauen: Mehr Tiberium ? Kauft Micros, Micros Micros.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2018)

das hätten sie halt auf der E3 ankündigen sollen, statt dieses blöde Handy C&C


----------



## Batze (14. November 2018)

Will haben, sofort.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2018)

Goil... Wobei ich mich weiterhin Frage wie sie das mit den grob aufgelösten Videosequenzen und dem Soundtrack lösen wollen. Wird davon was ausgetauscht bin ich raus.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2018)

Wenn es gut verbessert wird auf jedem Fall. Aber bei EA bleibt immer eine ordentliche Portion Restskepsis über. Und die Original-Videos mit Kane müssen rein. Aber es wurden ja auch schon VHS-Spielfilme auf HD- oder gar 4K-Format hochskaliert. Geht also vielleicht schon. Ist aber sicher auch eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## MrFob (14. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Goil... Wobei ich mich weiterhin Frage wie sie das mit den grob aufgelösten Videosequenzen und dem Soundtrack lösen wollen. Wird davon was ausgetauscht bin ich raus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wegen dem Soundtrack mache ich mir keine Sorgen, der Typ, der den OST geschrieben hat ist ja anscheinend wieder mit an Bord (und in dem Video dabei). Ich denke entweder haben noch unkomprimierte Originalaufnahmen oder sie spielen ihn halt neu ein oder so. Das denke ich ist schon machbar.

Mit den Videos wird es - wenn sie da auch nicht noch unkomprimiertes Material haben - schon eher knifflig. Mal sehen.

Bin aber auch echt gespannt, was daraus wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wegen dem Soundtrack mache ich mir keine Sorgen, der Typ, der den OST geschrieben hat ist ja anscheinend wieder mit an Bord (und in dem Video dabei). Ich denke entweder haben noch unkomprimierte Originalaufnahmen oder sie spielen ihn halt neu ein oder so. Das denke ich ist schon machbar.


Meine Sorge bleibt dennoch, weil es genauso gut ein neuer Mix werden könnte der zwar dem Original-Soundtrack ähnelt, aber eben nicht original klingt. Bin in dieser Hinsicht äußerst pingelig. "Hell March" oder "Act on Instinct" will ich in der Ur-Version, nicht anders.


> Mit den Videos wird es - wenn sie da auch nicht noch unkomprimiertes Material haben - schon eher knifflig. Mal sehen.
> 
> Bin aber auch echt gespannt, was daraus wird.


Vielleicht holen sie Joe Kucan zurück und drehen die Videos mit dickerem Budget nach........ Okay, und jetzt Wachen wir wieder auf. ^^



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das hätten sie halt auf der E3 ankündigen sollen, statt dieses blöde Handy C&C



ja, vorallem die Leute nicht mit dem Gameplay langweilen >_<

Aber: Auch wenn es oft Oll ist, in dem Fall: Bring EA nicht auf EA mit den Cheats für Geld


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. November 2018)

Wenn die Video-Qualität da oben ein Hinweis auf das Spiel ist, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2018)

Direkt con EA.com



> Liebe Fans von Command & Conquer,
> 
> vor einem Monat haben wir der Command & Conquer™-Community mitgeteilt, dass wir die Reihe auf den PC zurückbringen, beginnend mit einer Remaster-Initiative. Die Reaktion war überwältigend, und viele von euch haben ihre C&C-Lieblingsmomente aus den letzten 23 Jahren mit uns geteilt. Wir haben diese Kommentare aufmerksam gelesen und euch zugehört. Und jetzt werden wir unseren ersten PC-Titel enthüllen und auch erklären, wie eure Vorschläge unsere Vorgehensweise beeinflussen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrFob (14. November 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn die Video-Qualität da oben ein Hinweis auf das Spiel ist, dann gute Nacht.



Achso, ich dachte, das waere schon das neue Intro fuer's Remake.


----------



## golani79 (14. November 2018)

Bin gespannt - das originale Alarmstufe Rot war mein Lieblingsteil von allen!


----------



## Wubaron (14. November 2018)

Bin schon gespannt ob pcgames bei ihrer news diesen Thread wieder gekonnt ignorieren.


----------

